# Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art



## 42er barsch (25. Februar 2014)

Hi.

Angeregt durch diesen thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280283

habe ich heute auch mal wieder einen Ansatz "nach Matjes-art" gestartet.

In Lake liegen ca. 600g Filet von ca 25cm grossen Rotaugen und 4 Filets à 100g von zwei ca.40cm grossen Rapfen.

Wie bei meinen ansätzen zuvor habe ich, entgegen der empfehlung, 0,5L Lake mehr angesetzt.
Also bei ein Kg Filets 1,5L Wasser mit 150g Salz.

Die Besonderheit heute lag aber beim Intensor selbst.

Das dieser fest geworden war ist mir bekannt gewesen, man kann diesen dann laut Hersteller noch verarbeiten.

MHD ist aber mit 2011 angegeben.

Da die Fische schon aufgetaut waren habe ich den Ansatz gestartet.

Der Hersteller empfielt wenn der Intensor hart geworden ist eine Verdopplung der Menge.

Mein Ansatz besteht also aus einem Kg Filet, 1,5L Wasser, 150g Salz und 150g ( hart gewordenem ) Intensor.

Gestartet habe ich heute morgen 10.30 Uhr, vor einer Stunde erstes mal umgerührt und festgestellt das sich die Haut schon abziehen läßt.

Also Haut ist auch schon abgezogen.

Alle von von Euch die auch schon mit Reifeintensoren gearbeitet haben sind eingeladen Erfahrungen, Tips oder auch Mißgeschicke hier zu posten.

Gruß


----------



## Anfralaa (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Moin,

Ich hab letztens mal versucht Makrelen (Tk vom letzten Norwegenurlaub) nach Matjesart reifen zu lassen. Das Fleisch war geschmacklich in Ordnung aber viel zu fest in der Konsistenz. Kein Vergleich zu den mitgebrachten Heringen. Obwohl die Zubereitung identisch war. Durch das feste, zähe Fleisch war der Fisch nicht zu genießen. Schade drum.
Grüße 
Andreas 

Mobil mit Tapatalk


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

moin.

eben die dose geöffnet und alles gut durchgerührt.

die lake ist jetzt trübe/milchig, ganz normal, die filets sind nicht mehr "glasig".

also alles so wie es sein soll.

werde im laufe des tages, je nach zeit, durchrühren und morgen früh das erste rotaugenfilet anschneiden.


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



Anfralaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich hab letztens mal versucht Makrelen (Tk vom letzten Norwegenurlaub) nach Matjesart reifen zu lassen. Das Fleisch war geschmacklich in Ordnung aber viel zu fest in der Konsistenz. Kein Vergleich zu den mitgebrachten Heringen. Obwohl die Zubereitung identisch war. Durch das feste, zähe Fleisch war der Fisch nicht zu genießen. Schade drum.
> Grüße
> ...



Interessant! Ich habe bei Makrelen eigentlich das Gegenteil,
also eher matschige Filets erwartet.
Man lernt nie aus....:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Anfralaa (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Ja. War schon eigenartig. Ich dachte, weil der Fettgehalt bei Makrele ja auch ziemlich hoch ist, dass es geht. Aber die Filets waren nicht zu beissen. Hätte ich mal räuchern sollen.

unterwegs mit tapatalk


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

hi.

wie lange waren die makrelen eingefroren?

ich habe heute abend beim umrühren auch festgestellt das die filets recht fest sind.

eingefroren waren die fische bei mir maximal 10 tage.

kann mich bei vorherigen ansätzen nicht errinnern das die filets so fest waren.
mal abwarten bis morgen früh.


----------



## Anfralaa (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Die Fische lagen seit dem letzten Urlaub, Anfang Juli im TK, mussten also langsam weg.  Ich glaub aber nicht, dass es am einfrieren lag. Zusätzlich vakuumiere ich die Fische vor dem einfrieren, dass erhöht die Haltbarkeit eigentlich noch. 

Mobil mit Tapatalk


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

mahlzeit.

habe gerade den ansatz durchgerührt,

ein rotaugenfilet entnommen, abgespült und probiert.

was soll ich sagen, tadellos!!

die zwischenmuskelgräten sind weich und nicht mehr zu spüren, der geschmack ist deutlich an "matjes-hering" angelehnt.

so wie es sein soll.

die rotaugenfilets bleiben noch über nacht in der lake, morgen werden es 72 stunden, und kommen dann mit zwiebeln und dill in öl.

die rapfenfilets bleiben noch mindestens zwei tage in der lake bevor ich das erste probiere.


----------



## eichhornkater (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Hat das fleisch vom rapfen ne andere konsistenz oder sind die stücke einfach dicker?


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

hi,

die filets von den rapfen sind so ca. 25cm in der länge und bestimmt, wenn nicht mehr, doppelt so dick wie die rotaugenfilets welche maximal 15cm lang sind.

habe aber vor kurzem den entschluss gefaßt morgen früh mal ein stück zu probieren.

da die zwischenmuskelgräten beim rapfen anzahlmäßig mehr sind als beim rotauge und auch die filets größer ausfallen werden die aber sicher auch noch länger reifen müssen.

ich habe übrigens inzwischen die empfehlung vom hersteller bezüglich maximalem filetgewicht gefunden, es ist die rede von max. 200g.


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, je kälter der Fisch und die Lake, desto bissfester der Matjes.

 Ich hatte mal Hering aus dem Supermarkt genommen und diesen gefroren direkt in die Lake gegeben. Das Resultat war dann ein schmackhafter und vor allem Bissfester Matjes.

 Macht man das Selbe mit aufgetauten Hering, und lässt man diesen bei (Schlaf)Zimmertemperatur reifen, so wird dieser wesentlich zarter. 

 Wahrscheinlich können bei höherer Temperatur die Enzyme besser wirken?


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

oha,

das hört sich interessant an und ist eig mal nen versuch wert.

ich habe meine zwar immer erst aufgetaut aber die reifung fand ausschließlich im kühlschrank statt.

man müsste halt mal bei frühlingshaften ca,. 15°C aussentemperatur nen ansatz starten und auf dem balkon die reifung durchführen.


grübel, grübel


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

mit Weißfisch aller Art hab ich's auch schon probiert. Allerdings ist das gar nicht mein Geschmack!
Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.
Ich finde, Matjes sollte aus Hering gemacht werden.
Ich hab's schon mit allerlei Mischungen probiert.
Bärlauch und Knoblauchmatjes ist auch absolut lecker.
Weißfisch verarbeite ich lieber zu Fischklops.


----------



## Anfralaa (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Die Sache mit dem gefrorenen Fisch hört sich interessant an. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr erinnern, in welchem Zustand meine Makrelen waren. In der Regel taue ich Fisch vor der Verarbeitung auf. Aber das die Temperatur Einfluss auf die Reifung hat klingt plausibel. 
Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal antesten. Je ein Pack Heringe und Makrelen liegen noch im TK.
Grüße 
Andreas 

unterwegs mit tapatalk


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Also ich habe meine Matjes bisher immer aus gefrorenen Fischen gemacht und bei Kühlschranktemperatur reifen lassen.
Sie waren nie außergewöhnlich fest.#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Ich wär ja mal hier für ein "Wettreifen" mit den verschiedenen Fischen bei verschiedenen Temperaturen..

Ich komm dann als Jury ;-)))))))

Ich find das klasse, wie ihr das hier aufarbeitet und eure Erfahrungen einbringt.

*Dickes Lob!!!!*

#6#6#6


----------



## eichhornkater (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Ich hab meine nach 3 tagen ausm kühlschrank raus weil nix vorwärts ging. Die letzten waren eher fertig und ich denke das die reifung eben bei 4 grad schlechter ist wie bei 10.


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

ich habe bisher immer im kühlschrank reifen lassen.

bin aber auch über die aktuellen temperaturen darin nicht wirklich "up to date".

4°C sind es aber sicher nicht, da bin ich sicher.

das verhindert mein weib mit der ständigen rumdreherei am einstellrad.

wenn ich mich dann mal erdreiste die kühlschranktemperatur der füllung anzupassen werde ich sofort als stromverschwender angeprangert.  LOL


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



42er barsch schrieb:


> ich habe bisher immer im kühlschrank reifen lassen.
> 
> bin aber auch über die aktuellen temperaturen darin nicht wirklich "up to date".
> 
> ...



:q:q:q
kenn´ich!!!

Ich hab mal nen Hausbrauerkurs mitgemacht,
und nach dem zweiten Tag den Lohn meiner Arbeit mit nach Hause gebracht:
8 Wochen Flaschengärung, bei 2 bis max. 4°C !!!!
Im Juni...#t
Also natürlich schnell mal für acht Wochen den Kühlschrank runtergedreht, fast vollständig mit Bier verstopft und beim Butter schneiden die Messer verbogen...
ACHT Wochen lang...:m

"Stromverschwender" war da noch eine der harmloseren Formulierungen meiner Frau....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

SO !!

Da ich, wie immer und bei allem, nicht abwarten kann, habe ich beim allabendlichen umrühren des aktuellen ansatzes mal drei rotaugenfilets entnommen, abgespült, aufgeschnitten " á la graved lax ", mit einem EL öl ,einem TL röstzwiebeln und zwei messerspitzen getrockneten dillspitzen für ca. ne halbe stunde mariniert.







was soll ich sagen.

zusammen mit den acht scheiben brot eine kleine leckerei und wenn beim rest morgen anstatt den röstzwiebeln dann noch frische zwiebeln dazukommen evtl eine grosse.

sitze im moment mit weiteren sieben scheiben brot am pc und hoffe das die rapfenfilets ähnlich lecker werden.#g#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Anfralaa (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Na dann, 
lass es dir schmecken! 

Mobil mit Tapatalk


----------



## bacalo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Sieht lecker aus, komme auch einen Frühschoppen vorbei#h


----------



## exstralsunder (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



42er barsch schrieb:


> SO !!
> 
> Da ich, wie immer und bei allem, nicht abwarten kann, habe ich beim allabendlichen umrühren des aktuellen ansatzes mal drei rotaugenfilets entnommen, abgespült, aufgeschnitten " á la graved lax ", mit einem EL öl ,einem TL röstzwiebeln und zwei messerspitzen getrockneten dillspitzen für ca. ne halbe stunde mariniert.was soll ich sagen.
> zusammen mit den acht scheiben brot eine kleine leckerei .#g#g


 Jetzt wo du es sagt: ich hatte letztes Jahr mal den fertigen Matjes weiter als Graved Matjes verarbeitet. 
 Salz/Zucker Mischung und Dill drauf und dann vakuumiert für zwei Tage in den Kühlschrank.
 Hammer! Das ist eine Geschmacks Explosion auf der Zunge.
 Irgengendwie kommt man sich veralbert vor. Das Auge sieht Matjes und schmecken tuts irgendwie wie Matjes und irgendwie wie Graved Lachs.
Von beidem ein bissel was und doch ist nichts vordergründig.

 @42erBarsch: Röstzwiebeln würde ich lassen. Die passen perfekt auf das IKEA Hotdog. Frische ganz dünne Zwiebelringe passen immer zu Matjes.


----------



## Heilbutt (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Wenn ich´s richtig verstanden habe hast du dazu *fünfzehn* Scheiben Brot verdrückt?!?!?!

gesegneter Appetit!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## muddyliz (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Wenn ich´s richtig verstanden habe hast du dazu *fünfzehn* Scheiben Brot verdrückt?!?!?!
> 
> gesegneter Appetit!!
> 
> ...


Was sind 15 Scheiben Brot wenn die zusammengekaut sind !!! :q


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Wenn ich´s richtig verstanden habe hast du dazu *fünfzehn* Scheiben Brot verdrückt?!?!?!
> 
> gesegneter Appetit!!
> 
> ...




im gewissen sinne schon LOL

bei uns gilt die redewendung " ne flasche bier hat den selben wert wie sieben scheiben brot":m

auf dem bild ist eine scheibe, nur die musste ich kauen.
die anderen sind im glas.


----------



## donak (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



42er barsch schrieb:


> im gewissen sinne schon LOL
> 
> bei uns gilt die redewendung " ne flasche bier hat den selben wert wie sieben scheiben brot":m
> 
> ...



Der ist auch gut!:q

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal Weissfische so zubereiten.


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

die rotaugenfilets baden derzeit mit dillspitzen und zwiebelstückchen in pflanzenöl und sind einfach nur lecker.

während der reifung und beim rausnehmen heute morgen fühlten die sich "rauh" an
(wie ein frisches dorschfilet an der luft).

das verliert sich zu 100% bei der berührung mit öl, war übrigens gestern beim test schon so.
im moment lagert also in meinem kühlschrank eingutes pfund zartester rotaugen-matjes und wartet auf vertilgung, lange warten die allerdings nicht.

eines der rapfenfilets habe ich angeschnitten.

vom geschmack her völlig in ordnung.

man sieht aber am anschnitt das die reifung noch nicht durch das ganze filet durchgezogen ist.

die zwischenmuskelgräten sind demnach auch noch fest.

ich werde nun bei jedem umrühren eine kleine kostprobe machen und bin gespannt wie lange die reifung dauert.

heute morgen 10.30uhr waren es drei tage, sprich 72 stunden.


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Ich hab meine Rotaugen seit 120 Std in der Reifelake. Heute morgen mal getestet. Ist das richtig das die Filets von der Konsistenz her aussehen wie gegart ? Vom Geschmack her, kleines Stück getestet, etwas fade aber festes Fleisch. Waren die etwas zu lang in der Lake ?

Hier mal 2 Filets zur Ansicht:


----------



## Anfralaa (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



Frodo Beutlin schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Rotaugen seit 120 Std in der Reifelake.


 
Moin, ohne mit Rotaugen Erfahrung zu haben, würde ich mal sagen, dass das zu lange ist. 
Lt. Zubereitungshinweisen des Herstellers sollen die Fische 3 - 4 Tage also bis 96h in der Lake bleiben. 
Ob das die Filets auslaugt, weiss ich nicht. Glaube ich alledings nicht. Die Fische werden halt nur nicht mehr reifer. Hast du genug Salz an die Lake getan? Das ist eher der Grund für den laschen Geschmack. (kann auch am Fisch liegen, aber das müssen die Rotaugenexperten sagen).

Das der Fisch gar aussieht ist schon gut so. Soll ja kein Sushi sein, sondern Matjes. Schau dir doch mal die Matjes beim Fischhändler an. Die sind doch auch gar. Nur eben nicht durch wärme sondern durch den Reifeprozess und das Salz.

Dein Bild kann ich übrigens nicht öffnen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## 42er barsch (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

moin.

ich sehe leider auch kein bild.

wie gross waren die rotaugen, ca cm in lebendem zustand?

je grösser der fisch, umso länger die reifezeit.

meine rotaugen filets ( fische max 25cm) waren nach 72 std. fertig

meine rapfen filets ( fische ca.40cm lang ) liegen ( heute morgen 10.30)
seit nunmehr 144 stunden in der lake.

die zwischenmuskelgräten stören nun nicht mehr.
ich lasse die aber dennoch bis morgen reifen, habe heute nicht mehr viel zeit.

der hersteller meines intensors gibt übrigens eine reifezeit von bis zu sechs tagen an.

ich denke solange nichts zerfällt oder übel riecht sollte es gebniesbar sein. LOL

der geschmack deiner fische läßt auf zu wenig salz zurrückschließen, wurde ja schon erwähnt.

die filets wechseln während der reifung die " farbe"  von glasig bis "nicht mehr glasig" so wie bei einer garung durch säure das auch der fall ist.


----------



## exstralsunder (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



42er barsch schrieb:


> der hersteller meines intensors gibt übrigens eine reifezeit von bis zu sechs tagen an.


 
 Ich hatte meine Heringe mal im Keller vergessen.
 Normalerweise ist ja die Reifezeit zwischen 3 und 5 Tagen. 
 Wobei ich persönlich die 5 Tage nehme. Jedenfalls endete einmal die Reifung an einem Freitag. Just an diesem Tag fuhren wir für ein paar Tage an die Ostsee und kamen erst den darauf folgenden Samstag wieder. Sonntag dann, fiel mir ein, dass die Heringe ja noch in der Lake schlummern.
 Nach nunmehr 14 Tagen befreite ich die Matjes aus ihrem kühlen Nass. Vooooorsichtig gekostet und für Gut befunden. 
 Jedenfalls hat es allen geschmeckt, keiner musste deswegen auf Toilette oder gar ins Krankenhaus.
 Wenn man sauber arbeitet und die Temperaturen stimmen-und der Fisch komplett in der Lake liegt, sollte es keine Probleme mit der Reifezeit geben.


----------



## 42er barsch (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

hi,
ähnliches dachte ich mir schon.

ich denke das durch die enzyhme das wasser keinen schaden mehr nimmt und die fische sind geduldig LOL


----------



## 42er barsch (5. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

moin.

die rapfenfilets im öl sind auch recht lecker!!

mein fazit aus der sache ist


auch wenn der reifeintensor durch unsachgemäße lagerung ( wie leider bei mir ) auch mal fest geworden ist, sind geniesbare matjes damit herzustellen.

besonders erfreulich ist die tatsache das auch über das angegebene verfallsdatum hinaus damit erfolgreich zu arbeiten ist.

die von mir verarbeiteten rapfen-filets ( fischgrösse um 40cm ) erschienen mir aber doch zu gross, ich werde daher bei einer fischgrösse von maximal 30cm bleiben.

das von meinem hersteller angegebene maximale filetgewicht von 200g halte ich für etwas hoch gegriffen, die von mir verwendeten rapfenfilets hatten stückgewichte so um 100g.

ich bin allerdings nicht auf dem laufenden ob das vom hersteller angegebene maximalgewicht nur auf heringe bezogen ist.


alles in allem kann ich jedem, der gerne mal ein matjes.filet auf dem teller hat, empfehlen mal selber welche reifen zu lassen.

ganz besonders ist der ersatz der heringe durch weißfische, bevorzugt rotaugen zu erwähnen.


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Danke für das Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen.
Hört sich alles super an.
Ich schau mal ob ich heute ein paar Rotaugen erwische.


----------



## Anfralaa (5. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Von mir ebenfalls ein dickes Dankeschön. Werde die Rotaugen mal in Betracht ziehen, wenn die Herinssaison vorbei ist.
Grüße 


Mobil mit Tapatalk


----------



## exstralsunder (5. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Danke für deine Info.
 Schade, dass es keinen Danke Button gibt.
 Dennoch hab ich noch paar Fragen:

 1. Wie lange warst du über dem Verfalldatum?(also der Reifer)
 2. wie viel hast du dann mehr genommen?
 3. wo kaufst du deinen Matjesreifer?


 Dann hab ich noch so einen Gedankengang: ein Hering wird ja zwischen 200 und 300 Gramm schwer. Wenn da Kopf und  Eingeweide ab/raus sind, wiegt so ein halbes Filet ca.100 Gramm -schätze ich mal. Ich glaub, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
 Denke mal, dass man mit einer Forelle eher mal in die Regionen von 200 Gramm und mehr kommt.
 Forelle a'la Matjes ist übrigens auch sehr lecker.

 Rapfen dürfen bei mir alle wieder schwimmen. Die sind hier in der Elbe im Spätsommer eine regelrechte Plage. Die gehen auf alles, was im Wasser zappelt. Schöner Drill, schöner Fisch  aber kulinarisch (für mich) nicht der Knaller.


----------



## 42er barsch (5. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

@all

gerne gemacht, kein ding

@exstralsunder

1. angegebenes mindessthaltbarkeitsdatum meiner packung ist 05.2011

2. ich habe die empfehlung des herstellers befolgt die menge zu verdoppeln.
    ( in der beschreibung steht, wenn es passiert das der intensor hart wird
       soll man die menge verdoppeln.)

3. http://matjes-hering.de/

bei hering und forelle kann ich mir eigentlich filetgewichte von 200g auch vorstellen.

denen fehlen ja die zwischenmuskelgräten ( Y-gräten ) vom weißfisch vollständig bzw. die feinen gräten des herings sind nicht vergleichsweise kräftig ausgebildet.

zu den rapfen muss ich sagen das sie mir in den letzten beiden jahren in der küche immer willkommener sind.

habe so einiges ausprobiert und kann von mir behaupten das sie mir recht gut schmecken.

hauptsächlich in den oben angesprochenen grössen ( fische um 40cm ) sind die geschröpft, mariniert und gebraten eine leckerei für sich.

die größeren werden geräuchert und sind schneller verputzt als gefangen und das geht momentan recht flott.
wir waren gestern zu dritt los und hatten geschätzt 20-25stück in ca. 1,5stunden.


----------



## exstralsunder (5. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @all
> 
> gerne gemacht, kein ding


 
 nee Lob dem , dem das auch gebührt ;-)



42er barsch schrieb:


> 1. angegebenes mindessthaltbarkeitsdatum meiner packung ist 05.2011.


 
 ooooha! Das ist Krass! Drei Jahre drüber? War das noch Pulver- oder schon Gummi?




42er barsch schrieb:


> 2. ich habe die empfehlung des herstellers befolgt die menge zu verdoppeln.
> ( in der beschreibung steht, wenn es passiert das der intensor hart wird
> soll man die menge verdoppeln.).


 
 gut zu wissen, das es funktioniert und man den Reifer auch nicht nach drei Jahren weg schmeißen muss.




42er barsch schrieb:


> 3. http://matjes-hering.de/.


 
 Genau dort kauf ich auch seit fast 7 Jahren. Schnell, unkompliziert, riesen Auswahl an verschiedenen Reifern und gemessen an der Konkurrenz : preiswert.




42er barsch schrieb:


> bei hering und forelle kann ich mir eigentlich filetgewichte von 200g auch vorstellen.
> 
> denen fehlen ja die zwischenmuskelgräten ( Y-gräten ) vom weißfisch vollständig bzw. die feinen gräten des herings sind nicht vergleichsweise kräftig ausgebildet.
> 
> ...


 
 Na vielleicht lass ich mich nächsten Herbst mal dazu hinreißen. Jetzt sind aber erst mal die Heringe dran.
 Werde über Ostern wieder in meiner Heimat aufschlagen und den Silberlingen nachstellen.


----------



## Kotzi (5. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Nachbehandlung von selbstgemachten Matjes? Zb in diversen Ölen einlegen etc?


----------



## exstralsunder (6. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Hab meine Matjes bis jetzt immer in Rapsöl eingelegt.
Einfacher Grund: ist paar Cent billiger als Sonnenblume|rolleyes - aber der wirkliche Grund: schmeckt mir besser.
Ohne Öl und bei entsprechender Kühlung, würde ich die nicht länger als 4 Tage haben wollen.
In Öl eingelegt ist das selbst nach einem halben Jahr kein Problem. Wichtig ist eben nur; dass der Fisch komplett mit Öl bedeckt ist.
Klar ist auch, dass der Fisch - wenn Gewürze dem Öl beigemengt wurden- diesen Geschmack so langsam annimmt.
Das ist allerdings ja so gewollt. Ich hab schon Bärlauch, Knoblauch und Zwiebeln dafür genommen.


----------



## 42er barsch (6. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

@exstralsunder

mein intensor ist ein festes , gummiähnliches "etwas"  LOL

falsch gelagert !!

obwohl ich versucht habe wieder ein vacuum herzustellen.

bin auch angenehm überrascht was das verarbeiten über das MHD hinaus angeht.

hätte das nicht funktioniert, wäre evtl. das thema für mich durch gewesen denn für einen ansatz immer nur die 50g zu bestellen hätte sich für mich nicht gerechnet.



@kotzi

ich habe bisher nur mit dillspitzen und zwiebelringen in rapsöl eingelegt.

weitere varianten würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## exstralsunder (6. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



			
				42er barsch schrieb:
			
		

> hätte das nicht funktioniert, wäre evtl. das thema für mich durch gewesen denn für einen ansatz immer nur die 50g zu bestellen hätte sich für mich nicht gerechnet.



naja.: 2 Kilo Matjes kann man schon mal machen. Die 3 Euro hab ich dann auch noch. Immer wenn ich Matjes mache, hab ich verdammt viele Freunde, die dann alle aus Ihren Löchern kommen.


----------



## 42er barsch (6. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

da bist du im klaren vorteil.

ich habe alles für mich alleine


----------



## 42er barsch (6. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

hier mal ein bild von zwei rapfenfilets bevor sie ins ölbad durften








sehen doch aus wie heringe, oder ?


----------



## 42er barsch (6. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

den gedanken hatte ich eben quasi "rückwirkend".
ich hätte gerne den reifer schon zu rügen-urlaubszeiten gehabt.

mein abendesssen heute waren die in öl eingelegten rapfenfilets.

ich bin begeistert und habe das ergebniss nicht erwartet, nach dem ölbad zart wie butter und von gräten keine spur mehr.

das könnte meine bevorzugte verarbeitungsvariante von rapfen in dieser größe werden.

als ich aufgegessen hatte ist mir eingefallen das ich hätte ein bild mavchen können.

leider vergessen.


----------



## Heilbutt (7. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

siehr legger aus!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## 42er barsch (7. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

... und weil ich so angenehm von dem ergebniss überrascht war, habe ich gestern abend noch einen weiteren ansatz gestartet.

diesmal ohne die herstellerangaben,was die menge der lake betrifft, zu verändern.

ich freu mich schon aufs übernächste wochenende  LOL


----------



## eichhornkater (7. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Hat jemand eigentlich schon mal karpfen als matjes gemacht?


----------



## exstralsunder (7. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



eichhornkater schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich schon mal karpfen als matjes gemacht?


 

 Boah....Gänsehaut.
 Klappen wird's auf jeden Fall. Aber ob das schmeckt?#c


----------



## 42er barsch (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

AUSPROBIEREN!!

musst ja nicht gleich ein kilo ansetzen, hälfte oder viertel langt zum probieren.

würde mich auch interessieren was daraus wird.

mein gedanke gestern war, mal aal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Hallo ich verfolge den Strang mit großem Interesse, aber Aal würde ich mich erst mal schlau machen, da Aalblut roh ein Fischgift enthält. Dieses wird durch Hitze verdaulich.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinogunellin

Gruß Frank


----------



## 42er barsch (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

oha.

danke für den hinweis.

daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## eichhornkater (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

also mit karpfen werd ich das mal testen wenn denn mal einer beist. war gestern schon mal auf achse aber leider nix gefangen #d

hoffe das wird morgen besser...

mein bekannter probiert das ganze mal mit waller aus. da bin ich auch schon gespannt drauf...


----------



## 42er barsch (18. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

am vergangenen sonntag wurde der ansatz "matjes-rapfen" zur verköstigung gereicht.











man war sich einstimmig einig das es eine richtige leckerei ist.

was mich besonders freute war das erwähnt wurde, das fast kein unterschied zu gekauftem matjes besteht.


legger woars!!!


P.S.:  das mit zwiebeln und dill aromatisierte öl habe ich diesmal aufgehoben, damit ist sicher noch was anzufangen.


----------



## exstralsunder (18. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

so...und wer wischt jetzt den Sabber von meiner Tastatur ab?


----------



## Menni (5. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Hallo Stralsunder, wenn Du zu Ostern zum Hering fährst, könnte das schon etwas spät sein. Letzte WE schöne große Heringe in Massen an der Wittower Fähre. Die ziehen nach unten raus. Also Ostern empfehle ich die untern Sundregionen, z.B. Stahlbrode. Ist dieses Jahr alles eher. Ostern sind evtl. die ersten Hornis da. Die Ersten sind die Größten und kommen auch von oben rein. Geschmacklich nicht mein Ding aber an der zarten Rute ein Erlebnis. Pack entspechendes Equipment ein. Taue jetzt 20 Heringe für Matjes auf. Eure Beiträge halte ich sonst nicht aus.
Gruß vom SEHROFTRÜGENFAHRER Menni


----------



## 42er barsch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

moin moin.


ich habe mal wieder mit meinem (abgelaufenen) matjes-reifer rum-experimentiert.

ich war neurig auf das ergebniss wenn man den abgelaufenen reifer nach normalen herstellerangaben ansetzt.

ausgangsprodukt waren wieder rapfen-filets mit einem stückgewicht von ca. 100g.

ein kilo gefrorene filets mit 1L wasser, 100g salz und 50g reifeintensor kamen am 28.5. punkt zwölf uhr mittags in ein gefäss zum reifen.

nach 24 stunden ließ sich, wie üblich, die haut ganz einfach abziehen.

soweit also noch nichts besonderes.

da ich bei den vorrausgegangenen ansätzen die erfahrung gemacht habe das filets in der o.g. größe etwas mehr an zeit benötigen, entschloß ich mich; auch aufgrund der tatsache das der reifer nicht optimalverfassung hat, für eine reifezeit von 9 tagen im kühlschrank.

zweimal täglich das gefäss kräftig durchgeschüttelt, damit auch alle filets was abbekommen.

vor zehn minuten dann das ernüchternde ergebniss.

leider schiefgelaufen!!!


die filets sind in der konsistenz leicht wabbelig, beim anschnitt krachts noch gewaltig ( alle gräten sind noch fest ) und der geschmack ist auch nicht im entferntesten so wie ichs eig. erwartet hatte.

schade, aber nur versuch macht kluch.

bin jetzt am überlegen was ich mit den filets noch anstellen kann denn wegschmeissen ist die allerletzte option.

gruß


----------



## Menni (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Mach Buletten. Fisch durch den Wolf, etwas Pfeffer, kein Salz!, 1/3 geriebenes  Toast- oder Weißbrot, Eier, etwas Weizenmehl, gehacktes Grünzeug wie Sellerieblätter, gehackte Zwiebel, und Knoblauch.  Rollen in Paniermehl und ab in die Pfanne. Menni


----------



## 42er barsch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

hi menni.

habe ich auch kurz überlegt aber leider nicht die passenden zutaten im haus gehabt.

die filets stehen jetzt, nochmals gesalzen und mit kräutern, für 24 std. im kühlschrank.

morgen kommt dann ne essig-zucker-lösung dazu und ich hoffe das ich am montag wenigstens so etwas nach art bismarck erhalte.

mal schauen.


----------



## Menni (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Glaube nicht an Erfolge mit Deinem Hexenrezept. Ist vergebliche Mühe. Hau weg und ärgere Dich nicht. Einmal gehungert ist besser wie schlecht gegessen. Für die Zukunft: Solche Dinge sind des Fischessers Grundausrüstung.


----------



## racoon (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Gib dem Fisch dem Kormoran:vik:


----------



## 42er barsch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

@ racoon

der muss am sonntag fit sein ,-) LOL

@menni

dann schau da mal rein ;-)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279470


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

so leuts.

das mir ein ansatz "matjes-rapfen" verunglückt ist hatte ich ja geschrieben.

das ist nun daraus geworden:









Rapfen nach Bismarck-Art








zwei filets wurden gleich vertilgt, lecker!!









die restlichen ziehen; in stückchen mit zwiebeln, nun noch zwei tage in öl.



ich bin froh nicht gleich alles weggeschmissen zu haben.


----------



## Isarfischerin (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



eichhornkater schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich schon mal karpfen als matjes gemacht?




Die Frage ist schon etwas älter, aber nachdem hier anscheinend noch keiner geantwortet hat:

Ja, ich.

Und war gut. Wenn jemand Karpfen mag (mag ich) und Matjes mag (mag ich), dann mag er ziemlich sicher auch vermatjesten Karpfen (so wie ich).

Grüße von der Isarfischerin
(die momentan Lachs in der Matjeslake liegen hat)


----------



## 42er barsch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

hi isarfischerin,

wie ist das dann beim karpfen mit den gräten?

meine rapfenfilets stammten allesammt von fischen bis ca 45cm längeund die gräten waren noch wie im frischen filet zu spüren.
was natürlich auch am überlegerten reifer gelegen haben könnte.

wie groß sind die karpfen die du zu matjes machst?


----------



## Isarfischerin (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Gräten bleiben Gräten beim Vermatjessen. Sie werden etwas weicher, aber sie verschwinden nicht, jedenfalls nicht so wie die kleinen Y-Gräten beim sauer Einlegen. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich - außer Karpfen - bisher noch keinen Weißfisch vermatjest habe.

Abhilfe: Keine, außer Du nimmst größere Karpfen. Dann hast Du zwar immer noch jede Menge Y-Gräten im Rückenfilet, aber die sind wegen ihrer Größe wenigstens leicht rauszufingern. Oder Du nimmst noch größere Karpfen und verwendest ausschließlich das Bauchfilet.

Ich habe Karpfen ab ca 50 cm eingelegt.

Heute kommt der Lachs aus der Lake, ich bin gespannt...

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## exstralsunder (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Heute kommt der Lachs aus der Lake, ich bin gespannt...


 
 ...uuuund? Kann man's essen?


----------



## Isarfischerin (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

Ohhh... entschuldige, daß ich Dich so lange habe warte lassen...

Ja, er ist köstlich. Diesmal ist es ein fetter Zuchtlachs, der eignet sich perfekt. 

Ich hatte schon einmal einen deutlich mageren Wildfanglachs in der Lake. Nicht, daß der ungenießbar gewesen wäre, aber da fehlte ganz eindeutig das Fett.

Beste Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

moin leuts.

mein fehlgeschlagener versuch mit dem überlagerten intensor und was daraus geworden ist, ist ja auf den vorherigen seiten zu lesen.

die rapfenfilets landeten zu guter letzt am 11.06.mit kräutern und zwiebeln in pflanzenöl.

zu dem zeitpunkt dachte ich mir doch mal die länge der haltbarkeit in öl konservierter fische rauszufinden.

die rapfenfilets also schön in den kühlschrank und stichprobenartig immer mal probiert.

BIS HEUTE!!!

die liegen sage und schreibe nun schon 140 tage in öl und es ist kein verderb erkennbar.

geschmacklich noch einwandfrei.

versuch geht weiter.








gruß


----------



## exstralsunder (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

einfach genial. Danke für die Info. 140 Tage...dass sind ja 
 4 einhalb Monate....irre.
 Anderseits: die Fischstückchen liegen ja im Öl. Und so lange diese nicht an den Sauerstoff  kommen, sollte da auch nichts passieren. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die irgendwann nicht mehr schmecken oder matschig werden. Aber schlecht werden sie wohl nicht.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Reifeintensoren für Fische nach Matjes-Art*

hi.

ich bin auch überrascht, hätte das so nicht erwartet.

das mit dem matschig werden war auch ein gedanke von mir aber bis jetzt kann ich keine konsistenzveränderung feststellen.

einzig die zwiebelstückchen haben ihre farbe verändert. LOL


----------

